# Festo Näherungsschalter an SPS



## rockon_23 (10 April 2011)

Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag an alle,

ich sitze hier grade an einer Mechatronik Projektarbeit und es ist sooooo viel zu tun 

Leider muss ich zugeben, dass ich noch nie ein SPS System selbst zusammengestellt habe, immer nur schon fertig aufgebaute Systeme programmiert.

Ich habe ein mechatronisches (elektropneumatisches) Sortiersystem konzipiert, mechanisch auskonstruiert, pneumatsiche Aktoren ausgesucht und ausgelegt, Pneumatikschaltpläne gezeichnet, Programmablaufpläne geschrieben, ..... Arbeit, Arbeit, Arbeit....die zugegeben auch Spaß macht.

....und jetzt scheitere ich an den einfachsten Fragestellung :-D :

Ich muss für die Endlagenabfrage von 11 (Festo) Pneumatikzylindern diese mit Näherungsschaltern ausstatten, die dann jeweils einen Eingang an einer SPS schalten. Ich dachte in meiner Naivität an einen "einfachen Reedkontakt"....und auf einmal gibt es sooooo viel verschiedene.

- welcher ist der geeignetste um bei erreichen der jeweiligen Endlage den jeweiligen SPS Klemmeneingang zu schalten?
- die SPS wird von außen mit 230V AC versorgt, wo bekomme ich jetzt die 24V DC für meine Näherungsschalter her? Gibt es SPS Klemmen für Näherungsschalter, die 3 Anschlüsse haben (2xSpannungsversorgung Näherungsschalter (24 V und Masse) und geschalteter Eingang)

.....dumme Fragen, nicht lachen  Habe halt bis jetzt immer nur programmiert und nie selbst aufgebaut.

Für die Zylinder kommen laut Datenblatt folgende in Frage:

- SMT-8M-PS-24V-K-xx-OE
- SMT-8M-NS-24V-K-xx-OE
- SMT-8-PS-K-LED-24-B

- SME-8M-DS-24V-K-xx-OE
- SME-8-O-K-LED-24

Grüße
RockOn_23


----------



## Tommi (10 April 2011)

Hallo,

wenn Du 24 VDC brauchst, benötigst Du ein Netzteil.
Google mal "Netzteil 24V". Hat aber jeder Betrieb eigentlich...

Dreipolige Klemmen für Sensoren gibt es, google mal "Initiatorklemmen".

Gruß
Tommi

PS: Wenn Du ein Beckhoff-System hast, unterem Thema hast Du gepostet, die haben bereits in der Regel
Dreileiterklemmen.


----------



## Mobi (10 April 2011)

Also erstmal brauchst eine ganz normale Digitale Eingangsklemme, wenn es eine Dreileiterklemme ist, dann kannst du 24V und Masse direkt von der Klemme nehmen, aber ich glaube nicht das die SPS ein Netzteil drin hat, wahrscheinlich kannst du dann nur einen ganz normalen Schließer anschliessen. Also Reedkontakt. Um welche SPS handelt es sich eigentlich?


----------



## rockon_23 (11 April 2011)

Moin Moin,

danke für eure Antworten.

Werde das Ganze mit 24 Volt Netzteil ausarbeiten und von euch mal kritisch betrachten lassen. Wird aber erts heute nacht sein, da ich jetzt erst mal den Pneumatikschaltplan fertig stellen muss.

Hoffe das das Ganze dann so passt, dass ich es dann ab morgen in sPlan hacken (versuchen zu hacken  )kann.

Ach ja, welche Beckhoff SPS verwendet wird, entscheidet sich noch. Hängz davon ab, welche Bedürnisse sich dann durch die Übersicht des Schaltplanes ergeben.

Grüße
RockOn


----------



## Mobi (11 April 2011)

Dann würde ich aber keine 230V-Version nehmen, sondern gleich 24V.


----------



## Tommi (11 April 2011)

Mobi schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich kannst du dann nur einen ganz normalen Schließer anschliessen. Also Reedkontakt.


 
Hallo,

das stimmt wahrscheinlich, aber auch auf Reedkontakten gibt es eine LED.
Die leuchtet nur, wenn du auch 0V (Minus) anschließt.

Bitte nicht daran sparen...

@ rockon_23, normalerweise weiß das jeder, aber Du schreibst ja selbst,
dass Du "naiv" bist.  

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rockon_23 (12 April 2011)

Moin Moin,

so, habe mir mal Gedanken gemacht und das Ganze erst mal auf Papier gebracht.
Ist halt erst mal ein grober Entwurf wo noch einiges im argen ist.

Ic hwäre über JEDE, auch noch noch so vernichtende Kritik SEHR dankbar!!!!
Ic hahbe da einfach zu wenig Ahnung, von der Herangehensweise bis zur normgerechten Umsetzung auf Papier :-(

Wäre echt toll, wenn jemand soweit Tips und Verbesserungen aufzeigen könnte, dass ich das Ganze dann in ein paar Tagen (sehr wahrscheinlich mit sPlan, lieber wäre mir Eplan) digitalisieren kann und dann auch für einen kritischen Fachmann annehmbar aussehen würde 

Grüße
RockOn


----------



## simon86 (12 April 2011)

Hallo RockOn

Ich habe das nur ganz kurz angeschaut.

Es ist heickel wenn du die Ventile direkt an die SPS anschliest. Ich würde das evt. über ein Relais machen. Eine ander möglichkeit ist, dass du eine SPS Karte mit digitalen Ausgängen nimmst welche genügend Strom liefern um die Ventile anzusteuern.


Gruss
Simon


----------



## rheumakay (12 April 2011)

nabend..
habe mal auf die schnelle drüber geschaut...
- den GND mußt du erden
- Absicherung der 230V sowie 24V fehlen
- Initiatoren fehlen Klemmen (bei den Ventile hast du´s ja gemacht)
- wie siehts mit nem Not-Aus / Relais aus ??
- die letzte Seite sieht ein wenig unübersichtlich aus - vielleicht noch einmal überarbeiten

schönen Abend


----------



## Tommi (12 April 2011)

Hallo,

die Eingabe- und Ausgabe-Baugruppen haben keine
Spannungsversorgung incl. Absicherung, sondern nur die CPU.

Ist Steuerungskategorie etc. bei der Arbeit auch ein Thema?

*@simon86:* 0,5A Digitalausgabebaugruppen können
Pneumatikventile direkt schalten. Bei uns im Betrieb verwenden wir dann die potentialgetrennte Version. (Hydraulikventile 2A) 

*@rockon_23:* war das vernichtend genug? 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rheumakay (13 April 2011)

moin.
brauchst mir keine private nachricht zu schicken, kannst das ruhig hier im forum tun.
->Sehe dich nicht gezwungen zu antworten. Wenn ich nerve, einfach ignorieren  
-> dies ist ja ein Forum in dem einem geholfen werden möchte..also einfach weiter nerven 

die 24V erden bedeutet :eine grüngelbe Ader vom Minus/GND zum PE zu verbinden (sonst Einbau eines Isolationswächters)

230V Absichern !!auch die 24Volt (nach Möglichkeit noch Absicherung separat Eingänge , Ausgänge , SPC Controller... erleichtert später die Fehlersuche)

auf jeden Fall (auch wenn es nur eine Projektarbeit ist) ein Not-Aus Relais einbauen(Minimum).(z.B. PNOZmulti ..)
Auch wenn es nur eine Projektarbeit ist, solltest du das Thema Arbeitssicherheit nicht unterschätzen...ist der Finger/Arm erst mal ab...
Wird die Anlage später im Betrieb laufen, so MUß man UNBEDINGT noch eine Risikobeurteilung (EN ISO 12100)vornehmen(der ganzen Anlage), da evtl weitere Schutzmaßnahmen vorgenommen werden müssen.


----------

